# Need to Make N90 work for Movies & TV



## movieguns (Jun 13, 2008)

I am a movie prop master and I need to make a Nikon N90s and an N70 work without film in them. They need to flash/fire on camera as if someone were actually shooting pictures with them. Does anyone have any ideas on how to bypass the film system in order to make them work? Thanks.

www.propguys.com


----------



## GermanyBert (Jun 13, 2008)

Why not just put a 99 cent roll of film in the camera?


----------



## Mike_E (Jun 15, 2008)

You can also buy an inexpensive tool to pull the leader of  the film from the canister and reuse the film over and over if you don't care about developing anything.  No point in ruining a perfectly good Nikon.

Welcome to the forum by the way.


----------



## Helen B (Jun 15, 2008)

It's not really the expense of the film, it's the convenience of having a camera that works without interruption or having to keep track of the number of exposures.

I've never worked on set with a prop film camera that needs film in it to operate. What is it about the N90s and N70 that prevents them from working without film?

Best,
Helen


----------



## JIP (Jun 20, 2008)

I don't know, mabye I will have to check my N70 but as far as I know all you have to do is set everything on Manual and it should shoot just fine.  I could se it happening with the N70 because it was a sort of complicated camera for the time but I imagine the N90 will shoot this way the only thing that will be different is there will be (obviously) no film counter.  Other than that though the camera and flash should work just fine and if you also use manual focus there will be no delay for focusing.


----------



## GermanyBert (Jun 23, 2008)

Do you have to use a Nikon N90?  

Why not use some other camera and flash?  Plenty of older cameras and flashes on eBay which can be had for next to nothing.


----------

